# Hopper - S229 S230/Joey S278 Software Experiences/Bugs



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

New software ... expected to support OTA and other changes.
Details as reports from the wild appear.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Still no manual timers :/ . Recycle bin feature is already useful! When you delete things they are stored under "Deleted Recordings" for the next 48 hours. You can also restore them if you want. Deleting recordings instantaneously gives you more space, even though they are not 100% deleted. In other words, once stored in the "recycle bin" the recordings no longer occupy the users' recording space, unless restored. 

Still no ability to change nightly update time : / . However the menu system has been improved in which now you can individually select recordings to delete/add to folder from within the sub-menu e.g. "Folders by Title" when you click on a show with multiple entries, once in the sub-menu (list mode) you can now "edit" just like in the top menu. The menu options for the colored shortcuts are also more colorful now. Instead of having a colored dot next to each menu option the menu options are now entirely colored.

One minor bug, on the Joeys, pressing INFO twice while viewing live TV no longer reveals which sat you are currently tuned into.

OTA options are indeed now included with the new software.

Overall, the newer software also feels smoother than any of the previous iterations.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

If you can use OTA this is good, Bluetooth if you use it, Apps if you use them. "Hot Stuff" (in menu and guide) recommended to view by popularity.More colorful menus, smoother, easier to alter, delete, etc recordings...much prettier the generic brownish grayish whatever has been replaced with splashes of very bright color.
They fixed the delete row button in Caller ID....I'm sure I've missed stuff...first look.

Geez it appears not many got 229, or it's a "oh well" update....
Interestingly I got it on both Hopper, that a first for me.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

I think it's much more than a flub update. I'm sure that they are rolling it out in waves to make sure that there are no major issues. I gave the OTA adapter on the way as we speak. Can't wait to check it out!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I'm not 100% sure if full support there, but have seen OTA mentions in previous FW, before S2.22 ..


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

Yes, there was full OTA support before this update but it was not released to the public.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm not sure if this is related but, I had a HDMI issue same day as the update. I use a 50", 24 gauge cable in a remote area. Until the update all was well, then last night I noticed sparkles, dropouts and audio issues, this stuff can be the sign of a defective cable. Since the bend for connection to TV is rather harsh I added a coupler and another short HDMI to relieve stress, problems went away. Granted it could have been HDMI connector at the TV and the relief fixed it but, I did the usual jiggling, changing inputs, etc. to no avail, couplings usually step a signal down? ....anyway...so far, so good....no such thing as coincidence.......?


----------



## bobiii (Dec 23, 2003)

"James Long" said:


> New software ... expected to support OTA and other changes.
> Details as reports from the wild appear.


Changing channels is slowwww!


----------



## jefte1 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi all , where is the deleted folder? or do i not have the update on my hopper yet? How do I tell? also to get an update do I have to have phone line plugged in? I have nerver had it pulled it due to problem with phone jack on that wall.Or does the update come thru the sat? does the sat have to be on for the download? I turn off mine when i go to bed (as in no lights left on hopper.thanks for the info


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

The software updates only occur when all receivers are off via the satellite. The Delete folder is located on the DVR screen (press the DVR button) after scrolling down, the last folder. If you have further questions, please let me know. Thanks.



jefte1 said:


> Hi all , where is the deleted folder? or do i not have the update on my hopper yet? How do I tell? also to get an update do I have to have phone line plugged in? I have nerver had it pulled it due to problem with phone jack on that wall.Or does the update come thru the sat? does the sat have to be on for the download? I turn off mine when i go to bed (as in no lights left on hopper.thanks for the info


----------



## jefte1 (Feb 10, 2010)

I assume you mean there is no green light on the receiver? I always turn off my tv and sat at night.I checked my dvr still no deleted program folder. I have 2 hoppers in my house no joeys.Do both hoppers have to be off? also i noticed on the menu screen under updates,where it has nevr,2 hours,4 hours etc,ect,, I have never for inactivity standby.do I need to change this? thanks


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

No you do not need to change the inactivity time. Press menu twice and it will show you what update you have. I have not received S229 either. They are looking into it.


----------



## jefte1 (Feb 10, 2010)

thanks for the info...i still have s222 software which was downloaded on 10-10 this was when they put in my new hopper, the first one went kaput. if you find anything out let me know, thanks


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Spooling at 61.5W:

```
PID=08E0h	 11/12/12 23:02:44
 DownloadID:40NA
 Upgrading parts of new FW with filters:
 S229:'S040'-'S0ZZ','S223'-'S228','AYA7'-'AYA7'
 S229:'1[A-D0-2]1[A-B0-1]'&'S040'-'S0ZZ','S223'-'S229','AYA7'-'AYA7'
 New FW:'S229'&'S229'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
'1...'&'NA[CFJ].': 	{XiP813}  R0000000001-R4000000000
```
Strange criteria: by BootSW version and for S2.23 and up


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

bobiii said:


> Changing channels is slowwww!


Also upon checking my EHD I have found the thumbnails, pictures...have become an abstract nebula generic graphic thing.....and the blanks are still there also. :nono2:


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

bobiii said:


> Changing channels is slowwww!


OMG! I've seen other subs say this. My main reason for leaving D* was similar problems with my HR-21.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> Spooling at 61.5W:
> 
> ```
> PID=08E0h	 11/12/12 23:02:44
> ...


So not targeting us with S222 ... which may be the reason why some are not getting it.

Only those who got S223 or other interim versions get S229 (plus other matching criteria).


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

James Long said:


> So not targeting us with S222 ... which may be the reason why some are not getting it.
> 
> Only those who got S223 or other interim versions get S229 (plus other matching criteria).


I never got S223.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

356B said:


> I never got S223.


Perhaps it was "night shot" from 129W ?
Right now no one WA sats spooling the new versions.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

I was just doing some deleting in "My Recordings" and found a "deleted file", kangaroo logo in red, with the recordings I thought I just deleted....there is an option to restore those recording. I this feature new? I can't remember ever seeing it....
I just received confirmation this feature is new.


----------



## BenJF3 (Sep 12, 2008)

I take it this update did nothing to make a 2 Hopper install "seamless"? This is basically what I'm waiting on. Once 2 Hoppers can behave as one I'll sign up.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

BenJF3 said:


> I take it this update did nothing to make a 2 Hopper install "seamless"? This is basically what I'm waiting on. Once 2 Hoppers can behave as one I'll sign up.


No, I have 2 Hoppers and 1 EHD. The EHD can only be seen from the EHD connected Hopper. I was hoping also for a more complete integration.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

"BenJF3" said:


> I take it this update did nothing to make a 2 Hopper install "seamless"? This is basically what I'm waiting on. Once 2 Hoppers can behave as one I'll sign up.


Prepare to be waiting possibly indefinitely.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

"356B" said:


> I never got S223.


I also never got S223.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

3HaloODST said:


> I also never got S223.


Maybe they picked us for betas? not.....:lol:
It does seem S229 is not in wide release though.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

We will watch your, slow agonize, especially with OTA box.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

No agony here! Works great! Really enjoying the OTA! The software is stable so far.

BTW channel changing isn't slow here. Same speed as always. Overall the receivers feel smoother.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

My Hoppers now have S230. Joeys are still S278. So far, nothing new compared to S229. OTA still working great! I swear this OTA dongle is stronger than the MT2 module was. Perhaps that is because the signal doesn't have to be split for 2 tuners, though.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Mine got S230/S278 this morning at 2:38am.

It looks like My Rentals are now shared between Hoppers ... a show I rented on one Hopper is showing up on the other Hopper (and vice versa).


----------



## BenJF3 (Sep 12, 2008)

James Long said:


> Mine got S230/S278 this morning at 2:38am.
> 
> It looks like My Rentals are now shared between Hoppers ... a show I rented on one Hopper is showing up on the other Hopper (and vice versa).


This is promising. I'm hoping for full integration. As long as each Hopper and Joey can see the schedules and lists of each other then I'm sold. I want to see it act as one cohesive unit the way the Genie does. I wnder if anyone on the DIRTTeam can get that kind of info. If Dish is indeed working on this functionality, you think they would put it out there.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

While you're hoping that they do "full" integration (not likely) I on the other hand hope that they do not do "full" integration.


----------



## BenJF3 (Sep 12, 2008)

3HaloODST said:


> While you're hoping that they do "full" integration (not likely) I on the other hand hope that they do not do "full" integration.


I can't fathom why anyone would not want full integration. It would make usage so much simpler as far as not having to slect which Hopper you want from which Joey and having a cohesive list for all recordings and allowing the Hopper's to manage free tuners. I could manage it as it stands, but when you have 4 others in the home that aren't tech savvy it just saves the trouble.

In the very least, a user selectable option to either use Integration or use as standalone would be best for those that don't want it. That would keep more people happy. I just want a shared schedule list and Guide accross all conected devices and a shared recoring list and possibly shared external storage.

I like the way Genie does it, but DirecTV is missing too many HD's right now for me. That or Dish needs to offer a "true" 6 tuner Hopper for customers that want one. There is an obvious demand for what I'm asking for if visit various threads and other forums. I don't see how them providing TWO Hoppers is any more cost effective than offering and deploying ONE where applicable. Sure there is a hardware cost, but they can charge an upfront for those subs who want that unit. I'd pay to get it within reason since I have to pay for a second Hopper anyway.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

BenJF3 said:


> This is promising. I'm hoping for full integration. As long as each Hopper and Joey can see the schedules and lists of each other then I'm sold. I want to see it act as one cohesive unit the way the Genie does. I wnder if anyone on the DIRTTeam can get that kind of info. If Dish is indeed working on this functionality, you think they would put it out there.


You might think it would make sense to announce their intentions to add such functionality but the down side would be very upset customers if they ran into some unforeseen problem that prevented them from releasing it. It is also best in general not to tip off your competition on what you are planning to do.

I'd like to see the option to manage it all as one big system but the first things I'd like to see them add (now that the OTA Module is released!) is the ability for one Hopper to view the EHDs connected to a second Hopper and manual timers.


----------



## BenJF3 (Sep 12, 2008)

Makes sense, but the competition already has what we are talking about as far as basic integration. Most cable companies are so far behind they'll never catch up or choose not too. Time Warner here has great channel selection and a solid bundle. I'm in their top tier of service with Signature Home. However, because they refuse to scrub their home brew abortion of a guide I'm stuck with a useless DVR. The could go to a 6 tuner Arris Whole Home, but they won't. 

So, I'm here looking to other providers to get what I need even if it means giving up some HD. DirecTV has the concept right, but Dish has the better channel selection and GUI. No single provider has nailed it except for maybe Buckeye Cable, but they are getting closer. 


The EHD would certainly be nice.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

What does it show today? It almost looks like one could check there Smart Card number to see if there in the range listed below, then you would known how close you are to being next if they are just incrementing the numbers to give them a phased roll-out.



P Smith said:


> Spooling at 61.5W:
> 
> ```
> PID=08E0h	 11/12/12 23:02:44
> ...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

> could check there Smart Card number


nope, you'll need check your receiver's CAID number: Rxxxxxxxxxx.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

"BenJF3" said:


> I can't fathom why anyone would not want full integration. It would make usage so much simpler as far as not having to slect which Hopper you want from which Joey and having a cohesive list for all recordings and allowing the Hopper's to manage free tuners. I could manage it as it stands, but when you have 4 others in the home that aren't tech savvy it just saves the trouble.
> 
> In the very least, a user selectable option to either use Integration or use as standalone would be best for those that don't want it. That would keep more people happy. I just want a shared schedule list and Guide accross all conected devices and a shared recoring list and possibly shared external storage.
> 
> I like the way Genie does it, but DirecTV is missing too many HD's right now for me. That or Dish needs to offer a "true" 6 tuner Hopper for customers that want one. There is an obvious demand for what I'm asking for if visit various threads and other forums. I don't see how them providing TWO Hoppers is any more cost effective than offering and deploying ONE where applicable. Sure there is a hardware cost, but they can charge an upfront for those subs who want that unit. I'd pay to get it within reason since I have to pay for a second Hopper anyway.


Each Hopper can hold 96 timers and nearly 1000 recordings. I don't want to have to wade through 3 Hoppers' worth of content every time I browse. Besides, if you want "full" integration, just use a Joey. It can link to any Hopper and manage it from one location.

Besides, 2Hoppers is twice the amount of recording space as the Genie. 3 is even better!


----------



## renpar61 (Aug 5, 2006)

Maybe someone already asked this (sorry): 
1) can PTAT be set on OTA or is it strictly going to use Dish locals?
2) I assume OTA will be shared with Joeys, correct?


----------



## BenJF3 (Sep 12, 2008)

"3HaloODST" said:


> Each Hopper can hold 96 timers and nearly 1000 recordings. I don't want to have to wade through 3 Hoppers' worth of content every time I browse. Besides, if you want "full" integration, just use a Joey. It can link to any Hopper and manage it from one location.
> 
> Besides, 2Hoppers is twice the amount of recording space as the Genie. 3 is even better!


I get your point. If they do integration it should be a toggle on/off option. The DVR doesn't have a folder based list option? It would be easier to sort through that way. The Time Warner DVR has title only so each line is is populated. No folders.

The discussion of options is good. Especially if the powers that be are taking note. I don't think anyone would disagree with having a toggle option for unifying or separating the Hoppers.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

I just wish they would fix the icon issue in EHDs....even the buggy 922 eventually got it.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

BenJF3 said:


> I get your point. If they do integration it should be a toggle on/off option. The DVR doesn't have a folder based list option? It would be easier to sort through that way. The Time Warner DVR has title only so each line is is populated. No folders.
> 
> The discussion of options is good. Especially if the powers that be are taking note. I don't think anyone would disagree with having a toggle option for unifying or separating the Hoppers.


It would be nice to see a EHD from any Hopper or Joey in the system.


----------



## BenJF3 (Sep 12, 2008)

"356B" said:


> It would be nice to see a EHD from any Hopper or Joey in the system.


I concur


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

BenJF3 said:


> I can't fathom why anyone would not want full integration.


I don't want one user to be able to set timers on all six tuners.

One step toward integration that I would agree with (besides the rentals step I noticed) would be sharing the PTAT folder. But full integration would have to be something that could be turned OFF.

I don't see it as an impossible feature to add ... but figuring out which tuner to use for what recording and which device to physically store the content on is a mess. Joeys tied to *A* Hopper record there ... it is a known. Hoppers record to themselves. It is a known. With complete integration which tuner records what where? The algorithm gets complicated.

It would not be a bad feature AS LONG AS IT COULD BE TURNED OFF. But I don't see it as a must have.


----------



## BenJF3 (Sep 12, 2008)

"James Long" said:


> I don't want one user to be able to set timers on all six tuners.
> 
> One step toward integration that I would agree with (besides the rentals step I noticed) would be sharing the PTAT folder. But full integration would have to be something that could be turned OFF.
> 
> ...


All good points and good discussion. I'm not against having Joeys fixed to a set of tuners on a single Hopper as long as I can see what's scheduled across the network. It would be ideal if they got the system smart enough to "find" available tuners based on need/schedule. As I weigh my options between D* and E* complete integration may not be a must have. It's just something I and many others prefer. A toggle on/off is in complete agreement as I can now see why some users prefer that method. Hopefully Dish reps are listening to us.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I would like a way of transferring programs from one Hopper to another. That way if something did get recorded on the "other hopper" it could be moved to the one where space existed to store the program.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

scottchez said:


> What does it show today? ....




```
S2.30 over S2.23:

PID=08E0h
 DownloadID: 4BNA 
 Upgrading FW :
 S230 :'S040'-'S0ZZ','S223'-'S229','AYA7'-'AYA7'
 S230 :'1[A-D0-2]1[A-B0-1]''S040'-'S0ZZ','S223'-'S230','AYA7'-'AYA7'
 New FW: 'S230'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: 
 '1...' & 'NA[CFJ].': {XiP813} [2]  R0000000001-R4000000000

S2.78 for S2.29 and S2.30

PID=08E2h
 DownloadID: 4DNA (00/00)
 Upgrading FW :
 S278 :'Model_ZA_Slot_0x001_ID_1LZA.tar.gz''ADA1'-'AFA2','S050'-'S050','S229'-'S230'
 S278 :'AX086_signed.tgz''ADA1'-'AFA2','S050'-'S050','S229'-'S230'
 New FW: ''
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
 '1...' & 'NA[CFJ].': {XiP813}  R0000000001-R2147483647
 '1...' & 'ND[ABE].': {XiP913} [29] ...

S2.30 for many

PID=08E4h
 DownloadID: 4CNA (00/04)
 Upgrading FW [2]:
 S230 [80,10,02,2268,7742566C]:'S100'-'S229'
 S230 [81,10,25,0041,3EFD6484]:'1[A-D0-2]1[A-B0-1]''S100'-'S230'
 New FW: 'S230'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [6/2]
 '1...' & 'NA[CFJ].': {XiP813} [2]  R1881149252-R1881288030
 '1...' & 'NA[CFJ].': {XiP813} [882+881+881+881+888]  ...

S2.78 for some:
PID=08E8h
 DownloadID: 82TC 
 Upgrading FW :
 S278 :'Model_ZA_Slot_0x001_ID_1LZA.tar.gz''S040'-'S051','AAA1'-'ADR1','AEA2'-'AFA2','1SLD'-'1SLD'
 S278 :'AX086_signed.tgz''S040'-'S051','AAA1'-'ADR1','AEA2'-'AFA2','1SLD'-'1SLD'
 New FW: ''
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
 '1...' & 'ND[ABE].': {XiP913} [244]  ....
```


----------



## BenJF3 (Sep 12, 2008)

"James Long" said:


> I would like a way of transferring programs from one Hopper to another. That way if something did get recorded on the "other hopper" it could be moved to the one where space existed to store the program.


That's a good suggestion, but I echo others that the Hoppers need to see each others EHD's. As long as they do that, the storage shouldn't ever be an issue. You could add a few terabytes more and be all set. It would still be nice to be able to organize as you see fit. This again is a place where good integration could "balance" the system. It could be made to assess where to store programs and attempt to keep the drives balanced among Hoppers. My old SA8300HD did something like this. It used the internal first and if there wasn't enough space it would move to the external. However, it was well before whole home and likely much easier to code than the complex Hopper integration would be.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

Wow, this is good info. Very impressive. 
Any way to automate or give daily updates of this on a web report.
Then we all always know when an update was coming down and to who.



P Smith said:


> ```
> S2.30 over S2.23:
> 
> PID=08E0h
> ...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

scottchez said:


> Wow, this is good info. Very impressive.
> Any way to automate or give daily updates of this on a web report.
> Then we all always know when an update was coming down and to who.


That would be doable with distributing tasks: one is making web front-end, others - running 24/7 computers with TSReader and DVB-S cards; for WA it will require 119W:1, 110W: 2, 129W: 2 cards. Each card need for different FW transponder.

Practically (just need to create own DLL module for parse FW info) the idea perfectly executed and works for DTV FW for years: check Doug's site www.redh.com/dtv


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

"BenJF3" said:


> I get your point. If they do integration it should be a toggle on/off option. The DVR doesn't have a folder based list option? It would be easier to sort through that way. The Time Warner DVR has title only so each line is is populated. No folders.
> 
> The discussion of options is good. Especially if the powers that be are taking note. I don't think anyone would disagree with having a toggle option for unifying or separating the Hoppers.


Yeah but knowing Dish, they're not fans of giving "options" because more options = more trouble calls. So if they ever do "full" integration there probably won't be an option to enable/disable the functionality.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

One thing I noticed. Can't record any OTA channels that don't have guide data. S230.


----------



## sregener (Apr 17, 2012)

renpar61 said:


> Maybe someone already asked this (sorry):
> 1) can PTAT be set on OTA or is it strictly going to use Dish locals?
> 2) I assume OTA will be shared with Joeys, correct?


1) PTAT cannot use OTA. PTAT records 4 channels at once using one tuner because the "big 4" are all on the same transponder on the satellite. The OTA module has a single tuner, meaning it cannot record 4 different channels at once.

What would be a nice feature would be to have an option to record PTAT for one local channel - in other words, say I watch CBS 90% of the time and prefer the OTA CBS to Dish's. So in some setting somewhere, be able to specify "Record all CBS Primetime using OTA Channel x". This, however, is not a currently available feature. You must select each individual program for recording OTA.


----------



## keckge (Apr 9, 2012)

I have no idea on how to read the card update thing how do you decipher it to figure out if your hopper is within the next batch to be downloaded to?


----------



## treecastle (Dec 5, 2005)

My Hopper updated to S2.30 and the Joeys to S2.78 last week. I guess I should have posted this sooner  Where are my manners


----------



## BenJF3 (Sep 12, 2008)

"treecastle" said:


> My Hopper updated to S2.30 and the Joeys to S2.78 last week. I guess I should have posted this sooner  Where are my manners


Any new features to speak of? Integration updates?


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

BenJF3 said:


> Any new features to speak of? Integration updates?


Nope no updates to the integration (I have also had S229/S230/S278 for a week now.)


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

Can we get an other update please. This info is very helpful.
I am wondering if there is now a S2.31 out there and if they added any new receiver IDs to the range.
I can not find any posts of anyone getting any new updates recently.
Did they stop due to the holiday or issues?



P Smith said:


> ```
> S2.30 over S2.23:
> 
> PID=08E0h
> ...


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I have two hoppers on S230 and no joeys. Both hoppers have a physical Ethernet connection to them that is connected to a router with internet access. Every day when I go to use the Hoppers I have to reset them to get them to show connected to the internet / server and it usually takes several attempts at resetting the MOCA connection and / or the Hoppers before they see each other again. Once they establish connection to each other viewing programs from the other Hopper works fine but every day I have to go through this same process. The same is true for managing the DVR from the internet, unless I manually reset them every day it shows they aren't connected. This is a new install and S230 is the only version I've had so I don't know if this would happen on an older version or not.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

bobukcat said:


> I have two hoppers on S230 and no joeys. Both hoppers have a physical Ethernet connection to them that is connected to a router with internet access. Every day when I go to use the Hoppers I have to reset them to get them to show connected to the internet / server and it usually takes several attempts at resetting the MOCA connection and / or the Hoppers before they see each other again. Once they establish connection to each other viewing programs from the other Hopper works fine but every day I have to go through this same process. The same is true for managing the DVR from the internet, unless I manually reset them every day it shows they aren't connected. This is a new install and S230 is the only version I've had so I don't know if this would happen on an older version or not.


Both connected to the Internet? That's likely your problem. Only one needs to be connected and verify bridging enabled on the connected one and disabled on the other. Did you miss all the discusions about multiple connections causing interference?


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

patmurphey said:


> Both connected to the Internet? That's likely your problem. Only one needs to be connected and verify bridging enabled on the connected one and disabled on the other. Did you miss all the discusions about multiple connections causing interference?


I had guessed that might be the problem so I'm going to disconnect one of them and see if that clears it up. I just had them installed on Sunday and haven't done a lot of research on this particular issue yet so I guess I have missed the discussions you reference.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

You only need 1 Internet connection for the Hopper. You are getting conflicts because you have 2 IP addresses, 1 for each Hopper. Removing 1 should resolve this issue for you. Thanks.



bobukcat said:


> I had guessed that might be the problem so I'm going to disconnect one of them and see if that clears it up. I just had them installed on Sunday and haven't done a lot of research on this particular issue yet so I guess I have missed the discussions you reference.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> You only need 1 Internet connection for the Hopper. You are getting conflicts because you have 2 IP addresses, 1 for each Hopper. Removing 1 should resolve this issue for you. Thanks.


Thanks, that does seem to have resolved it so far. I'm going to call the installer and let him know this as well so he can avoid the problem with any other installs he has.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I'll do the network guy for a living thing and tell you that you created a network loop internally for the Hoppers.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Anyone else still on 222/271?


----------



## Ramer84015 (Sep 24, 2006)

olguy said:


> Anyone else still on 222/271?


Yes, still on 222. Is this update going to everyone, or just those that don't already have OTA via Dish?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Ramer84015 said:


> Yes, still on 222. Is this update going to everyone, or just those that don't already have OTA via Dish?


Slowly to everyone ... no regular customer had OTA before S229.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Still waiting for the update...


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

scottchez said:


> Can we get an other update please. This info is very helpful.
> I am wondering if there is now a S2.31 out there and if they added any new receiver IDs to the range.
> I can not find any posts of anyone getting any new updates recently.
> Did they stop due to the holiday or issues?


S230 is the newest available version.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

Still waiting. I wonder receiver ca id range there sending updates to tonight?
Could some of you that got it post the first five digits of your id so we will know? Just hit menu twice to see yours.


----------



## jtp1947 (Feb 13, 2004)

Still on 2.22/271 which was installed 11/7. I called Dish on 11/21 and was on the phone for 2 hours. The advanced tech told me 2.22 should work for the OTA module and I possibly had a dead module. I told him I needed a software update, he put me on hold, came back and told me I was correct. He then tried to force a download to 2.29 but was unsuccessful. He did a work ticket for the engineers and guaranteed 2.29 would show up in 24-48 hours. It has not happened, very frustrating.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

RasputinAXP said:


> I'll do the network guy for a living thing and tell you that you created a network loop internally for the Hoppers.


I'm a network guy for a living but expected them to deliver spanning tree like functionality and not create an unnecessary connection that lead to the loop. I guess I expected that it could / would only use MOCA for data transfers between the Hoppers and route the appropriate traffic out the Ethernet connection but it appears they share a single network stack.

I'm still seeing some odd behavior occasionally with only one hopper connected to Ethernet. Most of the time I look it shows that both Hoppers have a valid DHCP address but shows the connection to the server and internet have failed. Sometimes renewing DHCP will work and some times I have to reboot the Hopper that has the Ethernet connection.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I haven't ever experienced consumer hardware that even knows a cousin named 'spanning tree' let alone has one in the house


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm still seeing the same problem of the network connection not working properly every day. I have one Hopper connected to my router via Cat5 and it gets a valid IP address but shows connection to Internet and Server as "failed". When it is in that state I can ping the Hopper but cannot connect to either one from the Dish Online website and the two Hoppers do not connect to each other over MOCA. Rebooting the connected Hopper fixes it every time and pulling/reinserting the Ethernet cable fixes it some of the time. I've replaced the Ethernet cable, changed ports on the Router / tried it connected to a switch off the router and the problem still persists. I'm still on S230 and this is the only version of s/w I've ever had on it.


----------



## TallGuyXP (Sep 19, 2006)

We received the shiny new S230 about a week ago. This weekend, I tried to use the Home Media functionality for the first time since the update. As usual, this displayed both the DLNA connection to my Win7 PC and the connection to PlayOn, also running on that Win7 PC. It was a no go.. nothing but "no information available" for both the DLNA connection and for PlayOn. Worked just fine before the update. I've since power-button restarted the hopper, and installed the newest version of PlayOn, but I still can't browse music, videos, etc from the hopper.

Anyone else experiencing the same issue, or is this still working for you?
Thanks,
-Mike-


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

TallGuyXP said:


> We received the shiny new S230 about a week ago. This weekend, I tried to use the Home Media functionality for the first time since the update. As usual, this displayed both the DLNA connection to my Win7 PC and the connection to PlayOn, also running on that Win7 PC. It was a no go.. nothing but "no information available" for both the DLNA connection and for PlayOn. Worked just fine before the update. I've since power-button restarted the hopper, and installed the newest version of PlayOn, but I still can't browse music, videos, etc from the hopper.
> 
> Anyone else experiencing the same issue, or is this still working for you?
> Thanks,
> -Mike-


Try a power cord reset. I didn't do one but the Home Media works on the Hopper and Joey. Kind of. It finds my WD TV Live Hub and my desktop. On the desk top, no Playon it works great for the music. Even throws up the little floating banner after a bit. Videos it will play mp4 but not WMV or AVI. Photos are a problem. It can't see the My Photos folder. No big thing in my case since the WD TV does everything and the music works good on the Hopper and for me that's the main interest.

I do have a couple of other problems. I can no longer highlight Save when trying to set up a custom Favorites list. Also I wish the number of episodes shown for my folders did not include the deleted programs. That's just a nit to pick I guess but the Favorite list is an issue.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

"olguy" said:


> Try a power cord reset. I didn't do one but the Home Media works on the Hopper and Joey. Kind of. It finds my WD TV Live Hub and my desktop. On the desk top, no Playon it works great for the music. Even throws up the little floating banner after a bit. Videos it will play mp4 but not WMV or AVI. Photos are a problem. It can't see the My Photos folder. No big thing in my case since the WD TV does everything and the music works good on the Hopper and for me that's the main interest.
> 
> I do have a couple of other problems. I can no longer highlight Save when trying to set up a custom Favorites list. Also I wish the number of episodes shown for my folders did not include the deleted programs. That's just a nit to pick I guess but the Favorite list is an issue.


The fav list issue was fixed for me. Try changing your cursor to anything but invisible and you should see that it works. The buttons are not highlighted but they are still fully functional. If you know where you are on the screen, you can hover over and press select and they will respond as normal.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Isn't all boxes has S2.34 now ?


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

Yes, all boxes should have S.234 now. That went full last week I believe.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

then the thread shouldn't be disturbed ...


----------

